# Ägypten März Bilder und Video



## Krallblei (7. März 2016)

Hallo Ihr.


Gestern nach langer Reise endlich wieder in Ägypten angekommen
Wie die letzten 2 mal leider viel Wind und hohe Wellen 

Es ist 04:00 Uhr und seit einer Stunde wälze ich mich hin und her.
Bin schon wieder ganz hibelig aufs Fischen. Denke ich werde so in 1, 5 Stunden Richtung Lagune latschen und Spinnen

Werde jeden Abend Bericht schreiben. Hoffe ich fange....

Inschallah

Gruss


----------



## tomsen83 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Gib alles!!!


----------



## cafabu (7. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

ah, endlich geht's wieder los. Viel Erfolg damit es reichlich zu berichten gibt.


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

..petri....


----------



## Krallblei (7. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Masa el cheer/ Guten Abend! 


Heute morgen um 04:30 dann doch noch ins Beett zu Frau
und gleichmal verpennt 
Es war schon 7 Uhr als ich die Lagune erreichte. Null Wind und Meer flach wie ein Brett. Angekommen Angelzeug gerichtet und mit reichlich Sardinenstücken und Öl die ganze Stelle schön eingeduftet!
Hab 1 Kilo Sardinen und nen halben Liter Öl aus Deutschland mitgenommen! 
Grossen Effzett Slim 33g Blinker montiert.
Keine 10 Würfe später Biss und Fisch hängt! Leider kaum Gegenwehr
Zum Vorschein kommt ein ca. 40 cm Barracuda 
Gut gehakt! Durfte gleich wieder schwimmen. Endlich, hab ich die Dinger doch so verflucht!
Paar Würfe später wieder das selbe, doch diesmal relased sixh der Barra kurz vor der Landung. Bissl kleiner. 
Dann geht lange nix. Ich mach bissle Strecke. Nix. Gegen Ende kann ich noch ne kleinere Makrelenart fangen.
Geh dann auch zurück.  Hab Hunger und Durst wie die Sau.
Laufe die 3 Kilometer barfuss zurück... es hat um 8 uhr schon 23 Grad. Herrlich.

Gegen 10 Uhr gehen wir schnorcheln. Nach 40 Minuten sehe ich kaum Räuber.  Kaum grosse Hornhechte, null Gt's.
Vielleicht mögen die das ruhige und kalte Wasser (22Grad) nicht.
Sehe aber zwei Brocken um die 10 Kilo. Weiss nicht was.

Gegen 14 Uhr sind Frau und ich los. Haben dem Lagunenbesitzer ne Haarschneidemaschine mitgebracht. Er wollte unbedingt eine 
Auf dem Weg dorthin gespinnt und glatt nen Fisch von rund einem halben Kilo gefangen. Super für ihn zum Abendessen. Fischart unbekannt. Ãhnelt vom Gebiss her einer Dorade. Ging auf Mefoblinker.
Er freute sich riesig und spontan tranken wir noch einen Tee zusammen
 Nach einem netten Plausch ging Frau und ich wollte nochne Stunde los
 Kaum war sie weg mir nochn Barra an den Haken.
Eine Stunde am Riff brachte keinen Biss 

Egal morgen gehts weiter. Bin zufrieden

Bis dann

Sorry Bilder erst in einer Woche. Nicht böse sein


----------



## glavoc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Dicke Petris nach Ägypten!
Sehr schön deine >Liveberichtreportage. Gefällt mir sehr. Auch deine schöne Art mit den Leuten dort so verbunden zu sein! Freue mich auf die nächsten Berichte und irgendwann die Bilder. Dafür, dass die erst später kommen, brauchst du dich mMn nicht zu entschuldigen.
lg


----------



## tomsen83 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Na bitte läuft doch...

Spiegelglattes Wasser ist genauso tödlich für die Beißlust der Fische wie zu hohe Brandung für die Standsicherheit des Anglers! 

Du brauchst genau das Ding dazwischen. Meistens hält diese Flaute nicht lange an und der Wind nimmt wieder zu. Wenn ich mir aber Windfinder angucke, hast du wieder ein ganz klein wenig ins Klo gegriffen. Morgen soll es sogar ablandigen Wind geben, was für die Beißerei beim landgestützten Fischen auch eher doof ist. 

Versuche mal, ob du irgendwie Strömungen erkennst, die du befischen kannst (z.B. um Riffspitzen herum).

Weiter durchziehen, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Nacktangler (8. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

super bericht! ich fieber von zu hause aus mit! bei so ruhigem wasser könnte auch handleine von der luftmatratze aus eine option sein... vorher/dabei mit taucherbrille/schnorchel schauen wo was rumschwimmt


----------



## Krallblei (9. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Guten Morgen. 

Gestern war nix mit Internet

Ist auch Wurst weil es gab kaum was. 5 Fische in 5 Stunden.nix besonderes leider. In der Nacht war ich noch mit User destoval Nachtspinnfischen

Ohne Erfolg. Donnerstag fischen wir wohl den ganzen Tag.
Gester dickfetten Barracuda gesehen und wieder die zwei grossen
. 

Haben null Wind und Ententeich

2 Stunden heute am Riff brauchten nur einen Minibiss


Naja wenigsten die Sonne scheint mit 27-31 Grad


Bis dann


----------



## Krallblei (9. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Heute mittag nur kurzes Fischen. Brachte nur mini Zacki.
Hoffnung liegt aus morgen. 


Steig vielleicht um auf Naturköderfischen. "Friedfische" gibt es ja Milliarden hier.


----------



## tomsen83 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Das wird definitiv besser laufen!!! Dranbleiben...


----------



## Krallblei (10. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Massa el cheer/ Guten Abend


Heute war ein super Tag!!

Aufgestanden um 06:00... treffen mit User Andreas um kurz danach.
Wir laufen beide im  halbschlaf Richtung Lagune. Montieren unsete Sachen und spinnen los. Wasser sehr sehr hoch. Wir werfen und werfen und lange 
geht nix. Plötzlich Biss und och verliere einen Hornhecht.
Egal. Wir spinnen weiter. Ständig Angst vor Stachelrochen die wieder gut unterwegs sind.
Es geht nix doch plötzlich guter Biss bei Andi. Rute biegt sich....leider ist der spukt nach kurzem Drill vorbei. Ausgeschlitzt. Gummifisch arg zerbissen. Denke an Barracuda um die 50cm.
Danach ein paar kleinere Bisse und Nachlaufer in wirklich flachem Wasser.
Wir gehen zurück und werfen noch paar mal am Riff ohne Erfolg

Gegen 16 Uhr gehen wir ans Riff. Sehen Einheimischen fischen. Klar das wir da dazu gehen. Er fischt mit Kalamarie und Pose.
Wir werfen paar mal und ich habe Biss. Wir haben Strömung und endlich bissl Welle. 15cm Barsch kommt zum Vorschein

Schreib später weiter


----------



## Frame (10. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Schreib bitte auch mal was beim einheimischen Posenangler so war. 
Wünsche Euch ein paar dicke und gute Bedingungen #h


----------



## Krallblei (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Morgen


Sorry simd gestern alle noch weggegangen und danach war das Kamel vollbepackt mit Megabytes schon unterwegs nach Kairo 

Gestern war ja quasi mein erster Tag als Red Sea Angelguide (schmunzel)
Und nachdem destoval / Andreas ja wenigsten was an der Rute hatte stand ich ja quasi unter Druck! Fisch musste her!!!!!!

Wie geschrieben standen wir abends bei Flut in den Flats und warfen bis über die Riffkante. Den kleinen Fisch (15cm) wollte ich dem Einheimischen geben
Im Gegensatz zu uns fischt er nicht aus Spass. Er muss Kinder ernähren.
Ich wollte ihm den Fisch gerade geben da fällt er mir aus der Hand  
Mist.

Wir werfen weiter und beabachte wie einen Fisch fängt.  Ein Papageifisch nicht sonderlich gross.
Wasser wird immer unruhiger.Wellen teils mit einem Meter. Hab gutes Gefühl

Dann Einschlag bei mir! Am Riff ist die Bremse zu! Die Schnur saust durchs Wasser und ich merke schnell das ist kein Horni oder Zackenbarsch! Guter leider kurzer fight. Ich sehe den Fisch und schreie! 
Blauflossenmakrele ca. 1 kg. Ich schreie vor Freude den ganzen Strand zusammen!!!!!!! Selbst Frau 300m weg kommt zurück.
Fisch sicher gehakt und ans Land gebracht. Ging an Einheimischen. Seine Freude war riesig. Andi wirft die Stelle gleich an vielleicht sind nochmehr unterwegs.Nada.

Wir spinnen noch halbe Stunde weiter und puschen uns gegenseitig! Es ist soo lustig. Es ist schon dunkel geworden und wir sind total nass deswegen brechen wir ab. Schade hatte ich mir doch für Andi so einen Fisch gewünscht!!!

Der Tag war klasse.

Heute ist nur fischen heute abend angesagt. Der Frau zuliebe.

Hoffentlich wieder Wellen heute abend!!


----------



## Krallblei (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Totaler Wetterwechsel seit heute Nacht. Es tröfelt auch ab und zu 

Mich freuts. Frau nicht:q


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Weiter so, freu mich total für dich! 

Hoffe ihr legt noch einen großen auf die Schuppen!


----------



## Krallblei (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Suizid-fishing am Riff bei 1.5m Welle und nachher in Dunkelheit brachte nicht einen Biss. Makrelen waren wohl 100 Meter links von mir.

Morgen früh mit User Andi  geh ich auf ein gestrandetes Boot! Vielleicht geht doch noch was.


----------



## Krallblei (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Huhu.

Gestern Nacht versuchten wir noch eine Zahnbrasse am Hotelsteg zu erwischen. Sehen den Brummer täglich und füttern ihn mit Sardinen.
Der Kollege hat einige Kilogramm auf dem Buckel.
Nix. Starke Strömung machten das fast unmöglich. 


Egal

Heute morgen 6:15 Uhr sind Andi und ich los. Im Gepäck Kameramann  Lennert. An der Lagune angekommen paar Würfe gemacht und schnell Strecke gemacht.Wir sind auf der anderen Seite und sehen im flachen Wasser üble Aktivitäten. Ich seh Lennert die Gopro anmachen und er filmt.
Ich lauft an ihm vorbei und sag noch laut zu Andi "komm jetzt Andi Livebiss"
Er pfeffert den Gummifisch rein ind zack bumm Fisch!!
Er drillt und zum Vorschein kommt ein GT. Ich freu mich so für ihn!!
Das Ding hat wohl auch so knapp ein Kilo.

Nach kurzem Shooting zieh ich nen Barracuda raus. Aktivität wird weniger. Wir taddeln Biss auf Biss. Andi verpasst 4 mal bei jeden Wurf einen  Biss
 Er ärgert sich. Auch ich verpasse einiges. Kurz drauf zieh ich nochn Barsch
raus. Wir hören auf und laufen Richtung Riff und Boot.
Bei Flut war es nicht möglich dort hin zu komme. Deswegen beschliessen wir es nochmal an der ersten Stelle zu versuchen.  Leider null Fisch mehr der Raubt.

Am Abend war ich noch auf Makrelenjagt am Riff. Leider wieder ohne Erfolg.
Morgen gehts heim 
Zieh um 05:00 nnochmal los.


Abschlussbericht folgt!!.


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

So zurück in Deutschland. Man ist das kalt hier.



Wiedermal bestätigte sich das das Angeln am Roten Meer vom "Ufer" aus nicht so einfach ist. Da kommen einfach so viele Sachen zusammen. Flut, Ebbe, Wellen, Mondstand, Wassertempertur und und und.

Wie schon geschrieben sah man Unterwasser kaum Räuber. 
Hier und da schwamm mal was rum aber wenn dann nur kleinere Hornhechte oder Räuber die einfach ständig im tiefen Wasser schwammen und so für unsere Köder nicht interessant waren.

3 Tage Ententeich mit Null Wind brachten kaum Fisch. Kommen Wellen wird das Angeln schwierig. Fischen am Riff nur bei Flut. Da geht man dann öfter mal unter. 

Trotzdem war jeder Angeltag lustig und interessant und vorallem lernt man jedes Mal mehr über die Angellei dort.
So erfuhren wir/ich erst am Vorletzten Tag wo und wann man richtig Spass haben kann.

Hier mal meine Erkenntnisse bis jetzt.

Am Riff im Wasser stehend geht nur bei Flut. Lohnende Zeit vor Sonnenuntergang bei Flut. Ebbe Hängerparty!
Bringt aber alles nix wenn die Räuber ihre Kreise woanderst ziehen 
Aquarienfischen können den ganzen Tag mit Schwimmer gefangen werden. Langweilig!!!

Richtig schlau geworden sind wir/ich in Sachen Lagunenfischen. Wir/Ich warf(en) quasi immer in den gleichen Bereichen und ahnte nicht das das grosse Fressen woanderst abspielt. In ganz flachen Bereichen suchten bei Flut die Jungfische Schutz und dort wurden sie in die Enge getrieben.
Wir waren einmal morgens an der Stelle und es raubte wie die Sau. Leider waren wir ziemlich spät dort. Die Rauberei dauert nurnoch paar Minuten.
Jeden morgen ganz ganz früh bei Flut hätte ich dort "Sternstunden" erleben können. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Egal.. Gibt immer ein nächstes Mal.

Schada das ich mit User Andreas nur paar Mal zum Fischen könnte da er viel Tauchen war. Ein Pfundskerl und super nett.
Lustig wars mit ihm. Nicht nur beim Fischen:m:m:m:m:m

Er wird die nächste Zeit nur ein Video zusammenbasteln!. (Kein Stress Andi) und auch noch paar Bildern beisteuern.

Ausbeute gering aber egal.. im Endefekt ging nur um abschalten und Sonnetanken und war perfekt!

Eine Kleine Auswahl Bilder kommt gleich!

Danke für Lesen:m


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*


----------



## destoval (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Salam Angelfreunde #h

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Habe es nicht einmal geschafft über das Hotel-Wlan 
ins AB zu kommen. Benny hat ja bereits alles detailiert beschrieben, daher fasse ich mich kürzer
und lasse Bilder sprechen. Das ist ja eh das interessanteste.


Ein Suchbild zum aufwachen #t
Morgens füh um 6:30 sollte man aufpassen wo man hintritt.
Der stachelige Kollege hat uns dann richtig geweckt 







Los gehts in der Lagune, Pfeffer rein den Blinker






Einen Tintenfisch haben wir auch noch aufgeschreckt :-D






Viel ging an dem Morgen leider nicht. Bei Benny ist ein Hornhecht ausgestiegen und 
mein vermutlicher Barracuda hatte auch nur ein paar Sekunden Lust auf einen Drill.
Den Fisch hätte ich gerne gesehen, die Rute gut krumm und er hat sich ordentlich gewehrt.
Der Gummifisch war ziemlich im Eimer danach...


Gegen späten Nachmittag sind wir dann noch bis knapp vor die Riffkante gelaufen und haben dort gefischt.
(Für die Gutmenschen: Wir sind natürlich NICHT auf Korallen rumgetrampelt. Diese fangen erst kurz vor der Riffkante an, bis dahin sind es nur Steinplatten.)
Dort hat auch noch ein sehr freundlicher Einheimischer mit Pose und Calamari geangelt.
Da hier die Frage kam was der Ägypter gefangen hat: Bunte Rifffische wie Papageien- und Drückerfische, Zackenbarsche etc.
Man muss aber auch verstehen das die Leute dort nicht aus langeweile oder Spaß Angeln, sondern was zu essen auf dem Teller haben wollen!
Er hat schon ca. 30 min vor uns aufgehört zu Angeln und hat solange am STrand gewartet ob wir noch was fangen.

Zu 3. standen wir dann an der Kante und haben unsere Köder rausgefeuert.






Der Ägypter mit einem Papageienfisch soweit ich mich recht erinnere.





Benny in einem schönen Drill mit der Blauflossenmakrele.
Den kleineren Barsch davor der ihm aus den Händen geglitten ist, habe ich leider nicht geknipst (aber auf Video).





Ein wirklich geiler Fisch. Bennys Freudenschreie waren eher einem 300Kg Thuna zuzuschreiben :-D





Auch wenn sonst nichts mehr ging hatten wir eine Menge spaß mit der steigenden Flut und den höher werdenden Wellen.
Wir waren komplett nass :-D





Am nächsten Abend kam ich leider erst spät vom Tauchen zurück.
Hab meine Tasche abgestellt und direkt in Richtung Benny gelaufen.
Er war wie immer höchst motiviert und stand im dunklen in den noch heftigeren Wellen als am Vortag.
Diesmal wartete unser Ägyptischer Angelfreund hauptsächlich nicht auf eventuellen Fisch den Benny vielleicht fängt,
sondern vor Sorge das Benny da absaufen könnte ;-) "Crazy Guy!" kam ihm des öfteren über die Lippen :-D
WIrklich nicht ungefährlich da es in den Steinplatten auch mal tiefere Pools gab. Im dunkeln und aufgewültem Wasser kaum zu sehen.







Samstag Morgen - mein letzter Tag, um 12:30 Uhr kam der Bus zum Airport - ging es um 6 Uhr los zur Lagune.
Wir hielten uns garnicht lange auf der bereits befischten Seite auf und wechselten schnell auf die unbekannte andere Seite.
Dort angekommen sahen wir direkt ne Menge Aktivität im Flachwasser auf ca 20m länge und maximal 4-5m vom Ufer weg.
Es dauerte nicht lange und es knallte endlich (wieder) in meiner Rute. Diesmal saß der Haken und es folgte ein schöner Drill.
Ganzschön Power hat so ein Mini-GT, hat mir doch glatt die Haare zu berge stehen lassen :-D





Finger Weg sonst Finger ab! 





Er hat böse gegrunst an der Luft, hörte sich Lustig an.
Zudem hab ich ne Menge glück gehabt. Er hat sich selbst "ausgehakt"... Der Jighaken war abgebrochen :-0


Fast zeitgleich fing Benny einen kleinen Barracuda.










Wir feuerten noch 45min weiter, denn es gab immernoch ordentlich Aktivität.
Leider blieb bis auf irgendwas Barschartiges bei Benny nichts mehr hängen.
Ich hatte noch ein paar Bisse an einer Stelle die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte.

Unser Ziel war eigentlich dieses schöne Schiff was auf dem Riff lag. Wir wollten von dort aus Fischen.
Allerdings war Flut und auf dem ca. 200m langen Weg gab es einige Tiefe stellen. 





Wir sind dann lieber nochmal zurück zur Erflgreichen Stelle aber es ging leider nichts mehr.
Somit war dann der Angeltag für mich beendet.







Ein spezielles Thema ist noch unser Kollege vom Hausriff.
Ich schätze ihn auf ca. 7-8 Kg auf 60-70cm. 
Haben ihn beim Schnorcheln mit Sardinen gefüttert, er hatte keine Angst vor uns.
Definitiv der Chef des Hausriffs!






Wir sind 2 mal Abends auf den Steg und haben versucht ihn im dunkeln mit Sardinen ans Band zu bekommen.
Wir bleiben (vielleicht zum Glück) erfolglos, haben es aber wenigstens versucht.
Weiß jemand was das für ein Fisch ist?
Ein Snapper ist es nicht oder zumindest eine andere Art. Normale Snapper habe ich beim Tauchen und Schnorcheln gesehen. Wir haben auch auf keiner Fischkarte bestimmen können um was es sich handelt. Aufjedenfall war es ein Pärchen (die Dame etwas kleiner) welches dort an einer Stelle am Riff lebte.

Auch wenn wir zusammen nicht so viel gefangen haben, hat es unglaublichen SPaß gemacht in der exotischen Umgebung zu Angeln. Es gab immer wieder bisse und war immer spannend was denn nun am Haken hing. Erlebnisorientiert, nicht ergebnisorientiert!

Zum Abschluss noch ein Foto von uns.
Benny, bist ein Pfundskerl! Bleib so wie du bist bzw. wie ihr seid!
Wir hatten auch abseits vom Angeln ne Menge Spaß und bleiben definitiv in Kontakt.
Das war nicht das letzte mal das wir zusammen fischen waren, versprochen!








PS: Wie Benny schon sagte, habe ich auch etwas mit der GoPro gefilmt. 
HAbt nachsicht mit mir wenns ein paar Tage dauert, denn das ist jedesmal ne schweine Arbeit. 
Aber so bleibt wenigstens der Thread am Leben.

Edit: Hier das Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US79odYgCrg


----------



## tomsen83 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Schöne Bilder, sieht definitv nach Spaß aus! Im Übrigen könnt ihr froh sein, dass der Snapper nicht gebissen hat. Ihr hättet direkt am Riff keinerlei Chance mit eurem Tackle gehabt. Ich habe schon mehrere dieser Gesellen im Bereich von 2-9kg in Ägypten gefangen und die haben mir die Jigrute sehr gut krumm gezogen.  Einige Fische waren auch nicht zustoppen, wo ich mir sicher bin, dass es Snapper waren. Mit euren leichten Spinnruten wäre das nix geworden...Das sind enorm kampfstarke Fische, aus meiner Sicht auch deutlich kräftiger als Trevallys gleicher Größe.


----------



## hans albers (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

schönet ding...


sieht nach ner menge spass aus!!

(die makrelen sind auch oberlegger!!!)


----------



## Mühlkoppe (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und die aussagekräftigen Bilder.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Super geschrieben habibi
 Shokran


Ja gerne wieder dort unten. Wir rocken!

Nachtrag hab ich vergessen.

Mir gehen wohl kaum nachts auf diese Jagt mit den Spinnruten und 4000 Rollen mit 0.16 geflochten!

Die Sardinen hingen am einem dicken Thunahaken 0.80 Monovorfach danach genug 0.30 powerpro geflochten. Bootsrute 50lb mit 10.000 Rolle mit Edelstahlgetriebe und Carbonbremse.
Und das vom Steg mit Freirraum. 

Kein Harikarifischen

Trotzdem gut das er nicht wollte!!!


----------



## destoval (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Korrekt! Zudem hatten wir den Widerhaken noch so weit es ging angedrückt.


----------



## Lorenz (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Petri Heil!
Schade, dass da nicht mehr ging.


----------



## Krallblei (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Danke an alle.

Ich sehs mal so. Ich fliege gerne in dieses Land. 
In erster Linie zum abschalten, Freunde treffen, schnorcheln und Sonne tanken.

Jeden Tag dort fischen gehen ist für mich abschalten pur! Ob dicke Fänge oder nicht ist mir Wurst. 

Das nächste Mal geht es mehr an die Lagune. Mit ganz leichtem Geschirr auf Gt und Barracuda. Leider erst wieder Dezember ...


----------



## bw1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Schöner Bericht! Der Fisch, den ihr gefüttert habt, ist auf jeden Fall ein Snapper; müsste Lutjanus bohar sein. Ich war auch schon diverse Male im Bereich Marsa Alam und weiter südlich, aber immer nur zum Schnorcheln. Klar sieht man hier und da mal richtig große Fische, aber tendenziell scheinen diese auch in Südägypten im Laufe der Jahre leider immer weniger zu werden.

 Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Nacktangler (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

super Bericht, tolle Bilder!
Kleine Anmerkung zu den "Aquarienfischen" und sonstigen Exoten:

Mein Lieblings(speise)fisch am Mittelmeer/Roten Meer ist der Papageifisch, sehr süßes Fleisch, sehr delikat. Auch was sonst an "kleinen Bunten" rumschwimmt ist z.T. sehr lecker (Meerpfau, Meerjunker, Schriftbarsch,etc.).
Klar sind es keine großen Kämpfer, aber wer für die Pfanne angelt darf es ruhig mal in der Aquarienabteilung versuchen 

PS: der Stachelrochen (?) liegt da echt fies!


----------



## tomsen83 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Super geschrieben habibi
> Shokran
> 
> 
> ...



 Dat geht...#6


----------



## Krallblei (16. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Huhu.

Ich vermisse alles so!!

Andi hat Video so gut wie fertig.  Wir müssen anmerken das wir unterwegs waren um zu angeln, nicht um ein Werbevideo zu drehen. Wir waren nur paar Stunden fischen zusammen! Wenn ich das gucke erlebe ich jede Sekunde wieder. 

Gott schütze dich Andi!!! Unvergessliche Stunden!


----------



## destoval (16. März 2016)

*AW: Live aus Ägypten*

Ich hab mich doch lieber zeitnah an das Video gesetzt bevor die Erinnerungen schwinden und somit auch die Motivation 

Herausgekommen sind 5 minuten die euch hoffentlich unterhalten.
Unbedingt in HD schauen da sonst die Unterwasseraufnahmen arg unscharf sind #6

Viel Spaß:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US79odYgCrg


----------



## Krallblei (17. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Lennerts Kommentar beim Drill ist einfach nur geil


----------



## bbfishing (17. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Moin
toller Bericht und Video, da bekommt man richtig Lust. 
Ich hab mal ein Bild angefügt. Dies ist ein Köder den ich von Einheimischen auf den Malediven bekommen habe. Der hat richtig gut auf Bonito und kleinere Jacks funktioniert. Auswerfen und schnell einkurbeln. Vieleicht hast Du ja Lust sowas nachzubauen. Wiegt so um die 15 gr. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## JasonP (17. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Tolles Video, weiter so #6


----------



## destoval (17. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Danke euch #6

@bbfishing: sieht interessant aus der Köder und bestätigt uns in der Erfahrung das fast nur auf silberne Köder was geht, blinker Gummifisch, egal Hauptsache blitzendes silber.
Buntes kann man getrost zuhause lassen.

Auftag erkannt Benny?
Wenn nicht: Köder bauen :q


----------



## Norge Fan (20. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Feiner Bericht #6.


----------



## Krallblei (21. März 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Vermisse die Zeit dort sehr 

Könnte in 5 Wochen wieder aber Frau mag Spanien Brandungsangeln.

Schwer, schwer, schwer


----------



## Krallblei (10. November 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Hab grad alle meine drei Ägypten Berichte durchgelesen und bin schon sooooo scharf drauf wieder dort zu fischen. In knappen 4 Wochen bin ich wieder dort mit Frau. Des wird super. In ca. 9 Wochen geh ich mit Andi nur zum fischen runter. Des wird so dufte. Denk jeden Tag dran. Danach wieder im März und Mai mit Frau.

Freu mich so.


----------



## ulfisch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Toller Bericht, danke Euch.
Sind doch schöne Fänge für den Anfang.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Der Ulfisch lebt! 

Benny, bald gehts schon los für dich. Bin neidisch! Bald endlich wieder Fischbilder!!!


----------



## Krallblei (28. November 2016)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*

Inschallah. So Gott will


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hab grad alle meine drei Ägypten Berichte durchgelesen und bin schon sooooo scharf drauf wieder dort zu fischen. In knappen 4 Wochen bin ich wieder dort mit Frau. Des wird super. In ca. 9 Wochen geh ich mit Andi nur zum fischen runter. Des wird so dufte. Denk jeden Tag dran. Danach wieder im März und Mai mit Frau.
> 
> Freu mich so.



Bin ab 15 April unten vlt kannst ja zu dieser Zeit , dann gehen wir mal auf was großes


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*


----------



## mastercraft (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ägypten März Bilder und Video*


----------

